# Seapointer



## ConnieM (May 5, 2006)

Does anyone know how to contact Lydia Hofert at Seapointer?  I keep trying to email her but it keeps coming back with "host unknown" .  I'm using lhofert@firstresorts.co.za.  Thanks.     Connie


----------



## gary01 (May 5, 2006)

Connie - I haven't had the need to contact her before but this is the email address that I was given for her about a year ago.   You might try her at this address.

lydiah@firstresorts.co.za


----------



## grest (May 6, 2006)

I had no trouble with the address gary suggested...good luck.
Connie


----------



## ConnieM (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I tried the email address and I got the following:

550 mail not accepted from (me)

503 valid RCPT command must preceda DATA.

Anyone know why I get these and my email not accepted?  

My isp doesn't seem to know why.

Thanks for your help.

Connie


----------



## philemer (May 7, 2006)

ConnieM said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  I tried the email address and I got the following:
> 
> 550 mail not accepted from (me)
> 
> ...



Open up a temp. email add. at Yahoo or Hotmail and try again. Are you using AOL now?

Or, try emmarettea@firstresorts.co.za


----------



## grest (May 10, 2006)

ConnieM,
Did you manage to reach Lydia?
Connie


----------



## HuskyJim (May 14, 2006)

grest said:
			
		

> ConnieM,
> Did you manage to reach Lydia?
> Connie



I've used these emails to reach Seapointer:

'emmarettea@firstresorts.co.za';
'yvonnep@firstresorts.co.za';
'lydiah@firstresorts.co.za'

Jim


----------



## ConnieM (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies.  I went to MSN and opened a Hotmail email account and got through just fine.  I think the problem was my ISP.  I use cable through Charter and could not email SA.  When I used by Hotmail account I had no problem.  Thanks again!       Connie


----------



## philemer (May 15, 2006)

You're so welcome.


----------



## jfbookers (Jun 1, 2006)

Success with lydiah@firstresorts.co.za but now $318.00 for 2BR. Still low but not the deal it was.


----------

